# 260 Lb Moutain Lion killed in SC



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys;

This is no bull sh*t. This past week, some farmer in Saluda SC hit a 260 lb mountain lion with his car and killed it.

He said that they had been seeing tracks in the fields of big cats but had no idea this big boy was out there.

Another farmer said it was probably the same cat he saw take down a 360 lb angus steer last month.

Here are picts of the big guy...and watch where you walk in the woods at night....

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/4702

http://www.pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4703


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Holy crap, that thing is huge.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

No kidding, check out the size of his paw...it is almost as big as the guys head...ouch


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

where is saluda? this is going to make me rethink about going camping


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jun 5, 2007)

*Check this out....*

To the mountain lion / cougar idea....just so ya'll know, I actually hit it with my HMMWV, here in the sands of Mosul, Iraq...lol...follow the article and the links involved...

http://www.indexjournal.com/articles/2008/06/12/news/news05.prt


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

*The Most Amazing Thing*

This very same cat has been killed in at least thirteen different states. Google huge mountain lion.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Russelpup said:


> This very same cat has been killed in at least thirteen different states. Google huge mountain lion.




I think he's been killed in about 25 outa the 50 states by now lol  Ive seen him in MS, AR, TN, NC, SC and LA so far....and heard of him bein killed in a couple others ....same kitty, different place.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Funny thing is I just about hit a mountain lion on farrow parkway near the north gate of the former air force base... 

It was small,,,maybe about 50 lbs but I was really shocked to see it run across the road.. 

I think it was a mountain lion or a puma which I think is the same animal. 

poor things are running out of space due to unnecessary development..


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's a news link on how much of a lie it was
http://www.indexjournal.com/articles/2008/06/13/news/news05.txt


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's fake. It's been making it's rounds for quite a while. There's a snoops page on it I think, don't feel like looking for it.


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Danman said:


> Funny thing is I just about hit a mountain lion on farrow parkway near the north gate of the former air force base...
> 
> It was small,,,maybe about 50 lbs but I was really shocked to see it run across the road..
> 
> ...


Danman, I pass that area daily. Are you sure it was not a Bobcat? Did it have a tail?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobcat

You're definitely correct about the development around here. It is in fact pushing animals out of their domain. It's kind of sad really, considering the infrastructure can't handle what we have now.. Overcrowded roads & schools. Poor management of city/county resources, all for a tourist's buck... Bleh.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

50 lbs would be a big bobcat. I've trapped a 40 lber, but then again it's hard to guesstimate an animals weight that you're not familiar with, especially driving in a car and probably low light conditions... Not trying to question your credibility though Danman.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

No..it was a southern puma...It had a long tail, probably about 3 ft high..I was going to call the game dept.and tell them......It had a long tail 

It was in the day time and the funny thing was It trotted across the parkway not a fast run....I had to almost stop not to hit it. 

Needless to say I was excited for a few days after...It was the first time I felt bad for an animal losing its habitat..It looked confused..This was probably this last march.. 

Like I said it was on the east side of 17 bypass a mile east of the north gate..


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Danman said:


> No..it was a southern puma...It had a long tail, probably about 3 ft high..I was going to call the game dept.and tell them......It had a long tail
> 
> It was in the day time and the funny thing was It trotted across the parkway not a fast run....I had to almost stop not to hit it.
> 
> ...


The DNR will just say they don't exist in this state. 

I do believe there's a few around though, I've seen a black panther where I hunt deer at on the way home, and the neighbor who hunts the land next to where I do has seen him hunting. But you won't hear about anyone killing one unless it gets hit on the road, since they're protected. Even though we don't have any in this state. Right.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

In most of the eastern US , the cougar or southern puma is a protected species and it illegal to possess any part of the animal,,, dead or alive , at any time, for any reason... I know from first hand knowledge,,,, i had My rights read to me by a FCW officier for having a very old sea turtle skull that washed up on the beach where I was fishing that I had flipped over into a bucket to take to my grand kids.... made a believer out of me! And I surely wouldn't want my pic took with a cougar,,,,,,,, I have lived 36 year in the mountains of N AL and have seen one black and one tan panther,,, they call them "wild cats" here... They are very man-shy creatures. As long as they start hanging out around my little piece of heaven then we will get along just fine.....


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

this aint no ho ax here. rough way to go i would think.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25354688/


----------

